# Legit world record bench press- but still.....



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

He only moves the bar about 6 inches, not really impressive to watch


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I have to say that is bordering on ridiculous


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good lift :lol:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i,m lost for words, :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

his beard had more depth...


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Really?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Iv been deeper in @Skye666


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> Iv been deeper in @Skye666


Anything over 4" would be deeper than that lift. There should be a range of motion ruling because if thats all you have to do then I an going for the world record myself.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Anything over 4" would be deeper than that lift. There should be a range of motion ruling because if thats all you have to do then I an going for the world record myself.


But you'd still have to lock out so it would mean a very wide grip, which is a technique that would have to be practiced.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks legit :whistling:

Why does the middle spotter legit like the guy is about to explode?


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

add abit of music in there spruce things up abit


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Iv been deeper in @Skye666


it annoys me when people don't read original posts....it says 6inches!! U wish .....seen bigger door knobs.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Anything over 4" would be deeper than that lift. There should be a range of motion ruling because if thats all you have to do then I an going for the world record myself.


Good luck arching like that, and most bench press records are near 3 times body weight iirc. Just make sure you have good spotters, get good life cover and someone filming if you attempt lol.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

tbf i was pretty impressed with how he got off the bench


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Good luck arching like that, and most bench press records are near 3 times body weight iirc. Just make sure you have good spotters, get good life cover and someone filming if you attempt lol.


I can't arch like that ( to old and stiff lol) but I can lock out 200k from a block,which is literally what he has done. Don't get me wrong, it is heavy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Its now clear why Tommy bananas chooses this sport.

As much effort in lifting as he does dieting.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> Its now clear why Tommy bananas chooses this sport.
> 
> As much effort in lifting as he does dieting.


lol damn.

also your new avi cracks me up for some reason


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zyphy said:


> lol damn.
> 
> *also your new avi cracks me up for some reason*


its a monkey that turned up at an Ikea store in Canada.

I smile every time I see him looking in the window.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I think the spotters moved it more than he did


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Good luck arching like that, and most bench press records are near 3 times body weight iirc. Just make sure you have good spotters, get good life cover and someone filming if you attempt lol.


I noticed in some Russian powerlifting competitions they use spotter bars on the bench press. It's strange to me how they don't use them in all powerlifting comps. There have been quite a lot of pretty bad injuries from dropped bars in bench press, and spotters can never get there in time before the bar drops and lands on the lifter.

Here's Kirill Sarychev getting the second heaviest ever raw bench press ( as far as I know ) you can see he has a bench with spotter bars. If he did fail and drop the bar, the spotter bars would make the injury a lot less severe.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Surely that didn't warrant three white lights, mental.


----------



## LennyST8 (Oct 3, 2010)

zyphy said:


> lol damn.
> 
> also your new avi cracks me up for some reason


I can't stop laughing at it myself, proper tickled me :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 115939


holy sh1t, haha thats ridiculous

there's not any feds i know of that allow you to bench without your ass on the bench


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I noticed in some Russian powerlifting competitions they use spotter bars on the bench press. It's strange to me how they don't use them in all powerlifting comps. There have been quite a lot of pretty bad injuries from dropped bars in bench press, and spotters can never get there in time before the bar drops and lands on the lifter.
> 
> Here's Kirill Sarychev getting the second heaviest ever raw bench press ( as far as I know ) you can see he has a bench with spotter bars. If he did fail and drop the bar, the spotter bars would make the injury a lot less severe.


must be scott mendelson who owns the wr? pretty sure he does or did for both raw and equipped

when moving that kind of weight having someone to catch the bar isnt your only concern

watch his left pec as he goes to press the weight around 02:45


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> must be scott mendelson who owns the wr? pretty sure he does or did for both raw and equipped
> when moving that kind of weight having someone catch the bar isnt your only concern
> 
> watch his left pec as he goes to press the weight around 02:45
> ...


Yeah seen that vid before, you can actually see the pec tearing, pretty horrible to watch.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> holy sh1t, haha thats ridiculous
> there's not any feds i know of that allow you to bench without your ass on the bench


The arse does get put on the bench, just not in the gif


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Scot does not own the WR for raw bench, lol. Eric Spoto does


completely forgot about him, bloke's made to bench 
arms like legs

havnt kept up to date with powerlifting WR's as can probably tell


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah I can tell  Scot is sh1tty now really, lol. but hes old and injuries and loved equipped lifting too much lol


scot is a pr1ck but his raw bench was nothing to be sniffed at

the speed he puts this 715lb would suggest he has more in the tank, eric spoto's wr is 722 (googled it after your post lol) but looked a lil ropey






shame he didnt actually put up a grinder in competition that may have held top spot for a while and pushed Spoto a little more


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Whatever's going on there is not a sport of any kind haha!


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

People will always push the rules in any sport, that's all that's happening in the OP. Doesn't look great but it's within the rules.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

....it's like a bench press

...just without the pressing bit..... :confused1:


----------

